# First judo class coming up!



## Shu2jack (Oct 1, 2005)

All right! After 13 years in TKD (ATA variety), I finally have the chance to expand my knowledge base by adding grappling and ground work in the form of judo/jujutsu.

The school seems good. They have a "fight" team that goes to competitions (so they put their stuff to the test) and also a ring for those who want to box or have boxing training. The school seems to be well rounded.

My first class (trial class), starts Tuesday and I am excited. Does anyone have any tips for a beginner? What about those with previous TKD (or any other martial art) experience who started training in judo/jujutsu? Where there habits you had to break and things you had to relearn, or is it more of a modification/extentsion of what you have learned in other arts? How long did it take you guys before you became proficent with the art?

Tuesday can not come soon enough!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, JuiJitsu is different than any form of Karate, so just go in with an open mind and try not to get confused.  I went from Karate to Aikido and it was quite a new experience!  

 I think you will have fun and be just fine.  Id like to see us do more defense lines, but Im still a white belt so I wouldnt be able to do very much anyway. Doah!

 Andrew


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2005)

You'll find it quite different. I was once corrected that I was doing a Karate-style bow (fists closed) in Judo (where the hands should be open when bowing)! If you know breakfalls you'll have a head start.

Make like a beginner is my advice. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 2, 2005)

Just go in with an open mind and try to not compare things to your style.  It's new, so accept is as new and different.

The biggest stumbling blocks will likely be stances.  You will likely find yourself drifting back into TKD stances as you practice.

Also, you are used to starting sparring from kicking distance or maybe even just outside of range and doinf "one steps".  You will now beging your partner exercises and matches (randori) from close range already gripping each other.  This may seem weird for while.

Often TKD people like to keep a distance from an opponent so they can kick, using punches then maybe knees and elbows as the gap closes, but preferring to stay in kicking range.  Now your objective will be to get as close to your opponent as you can as quick as you can.  The less space between you and your opponent, the better.  This will also be awkward.  But a lot of people have successfully blended striking and grappling arts, so I am sure that with time, patience and practice you can do it.

The fact that they have a boxing ring there indicates that the school has the kind of knowledge to work with striking arts.  You should do well there.


----------



## Shu2jack (Oct 2, 2005)

> Make like a beginner is my advice. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


Good advice! Part of being a good leader is knowing how and when to follow!

I will let you guys know how it goes. It should be interesting. Their beginner classes are on Mon. and Wed., but due to my schedule, I can't never attend on Mon. or Wed. So instead they will let me do classes in the intermediate class. 

Of course they let me know that they may not spend as much time with me because they don't want to hold other students back, which I totally understand. It will be interesting to see how things go. Hopefully everything will work out!


----------



## Shu2jack (Oct 5, 2005)

Allright! I made it through my first Judo class!

I really enjoyed it. 

I was told it was supposed to be an intermediate class, but there were 5 white belts (myself included, but they seemed to have a good grip on everything) and 2 yellow belts. One of the yellow belts was a really nice guy, ex-Karate practioner/instructor, and my assigned partner who helped me with everything beyond the warm ups. 

I don't remember the names of any of the drills or throws, but we worked on slapping the mats like we would for a landing from a fall. Then using our legs while on the ground to pick us up and fall while slapping the mat. Then falling from a standing position and slapping the mat. Then the rolls, followed by one of their katas involving a lot of rolling. From there we took a partner and worked on floor drills. It is hard to explain on the internet, but they worked on moving while on your back and stuff.

From there I got shown two throws. I was told I was shown a more advanced throw, but I was able to catch on quickly. It was one of the throws I always wanted to learn. I don't know the name, but it is where you throw your opponent over your shoulder. I found throwing someone to be surprisingly easy if your technique is correct. I was able to throw a guy over my shoulder who outweighed me by at least 40 lbs. Of course, he stood there while I took my time to set myself up, but speed will come with time and practice. I also learned a throw that was more of a leg sweep, but I found it to be something I could easily use outside the Dojo right now. Of course I got thrown quite a few times and loved every minute of it. Of course, I am just weird. 

The only problem I will have is procedure type things. In the ATA, the right foot moves first and I have done that for 13 years. In their club, left leg always moves first. We always answer "Yes sir" (and it is my reflex), while it is "Yes sensei" in class. Things like that. I will just have to be more aware of what I do. I didn't really have problems from my TKD training other than that though. I think the physical attributes gained from TKD definately helped me. I felt comfortable with everything and nothing seemed unnatural.

So it was a really great experience. I had to go to TKD class right after that class, so my entire body was completely sore by the end of the night. My only regret is that I can't attend their Monday and Wednesday classes due to my schedule. Tuesdays will be Judo/Ju Jutsu followed by TKD and Thursday will be boxing followed by TKD. (Besides Judo/ Ju Jutsu, they also box and have a "ring" to do so.) Saturday is open floor. So I won't get to practice Judo, ju jutsu, or boxing as much as I would like to. I am getting training in all the ranges though, so as long as I am improving I am happy.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Sounds great! Maybe the shoulder throw was seio-nage:
http://judoinfo.com/images/animations/blue/ipponseoi.htm


----------



## bignick (Oct 5, 2005)

! Caution: Throwing People May Become Addictive !


 The leg sweep was probably either an Osoto Gari, or if you're doing something like Zen Judo, an Ashi Gake.

 I believe you'll find the balance and understanding of your body you've gained through taekwondo will serve you quite well.  However, don't be suprised if the first time you do some heavy randori (sparring) you feel like you want to pass out afterwards.  I've found it to be a whole different type of tired than taekwondo, especially after groundwork.  

 Expect to fall down, a lot, and then again...then on purpose, then because somebody threw you, and then just for fun....

 Just as a side note, in my opinion, if you're ever in a judo class and they talk about not teaching traditional ukemi because that causes you to lose a match, and instead doing things like round-offs, etc...I'd say it's time to move on.


----------



## Shu2jack (Oct 5, 2005)

Arnisador, you are correct. It was Ippon Seoiage. I really like the throw.




> Just as a side note, in my opinion, if you're ever in a judo class and they talk about not teaching traditional ukemi because that causes you to lose a match, and instead doing things like round-offs, etc...I'd say it's time to move on.


Thanks for the warning, I will be on the look out.

My body is still sore, but in a good way. I hope it gets over it by tomarrow or else the boxing and TKD classes are going to be a killer!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2005)

So how it is going for you so far?  What else have you learned?

 - Ceicei


----------



## DCM 27 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm glad to read it was fun for you. I'll be starting Judo next week. My wife and daughters want to learn it too so hopefully it will turn into a family activity that we'll enjoy for many years to come.

I've taken a few different striking M.A.'s, but I never found a Dojo or Kwoon that was to my liking for various reasons.

The gym where my Judo classes will be held at also trains some local NHB fighters so they have BJJ and Boxing classes too, so I may take a bit of Boxing to compliment my Judo.

I'm pretty excited to get started learning Judo!

-DCM 27


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 27, 2005)

Shu2jack, it's good to hear you enjoyed Judo class. I was going to say that you will be doing a lot of breakfalls at first, but it seems you already found that out LOL. Yes, it does become addicting to throw or be thrown LOL. Let us know how the next class goes.


----------



## Shu2jack (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry about not updating guys! Unfortunately, there is nothing to update on until next week. A few days after my first judo class I tested for 3rd dan in TKD. Good news is that I passed. The bad news was I did so after I tore scar tissue in my leg from an injury that caused me to fail my first 3rd dan test. A day after the test, when the adrenaline and emotion wore off, I couldn't kick above my knee level.

So next Tuesday is when I will go to my second judo class. The leg is about 90%, but I am ready to go. Thusdays a guy who also works out at the judo school has guys over at his place and does ground work on his mats. So I am hoping to do that reguarly as well. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck! Make sure the judoka know about your knee--Judo can be hard on the knees.


----------



## masherdong (Nov 2, 2005)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Shu2jack (Nov 3, 2005)

> Sorry to hear about your bad luck! Make sure the judoka know about your knee--Judo can be hard on the knees.


 
Thank you sir, but thankfully I wasn't my knee I injured. I tore muscle from the bone in my thigh. Getting around, squats, etc. are not a problem now. It is kicking with power that will do it. So I am hoping Judo and ground fighting would be easier for me than a hard TKD workout.


----------

